# Jeff Sessions Just Resigned



## Atthatday (Nov 7, 2018)

Breaking and developing...


----------



## Atthatday (Nov 7, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> Breaking and developing...



Update: Rosenstein is no longer supervising Mr. Mueller’s investigation. Mr. Mueller please deliver your report!!

BRACE yourselves.


----------



## Atthatday (Nov 7, 2018)

Mods, please merge.


----------

